# What Study Do We Need To Evaluate Any Mining Project?



## alshangiti (27 مايو 2007)

There are three levels of engineering studies during development from exploration through development and production, namely – conceptual, pre-feasibility and feasibility.

A. Conceptual Study:1: 

This refers to scoping study which is the first level and preliminary evaluation of any mining project. The accuracy will be low at + 50% and the drilling and sampling must be sufficient to define resource, flowchart, cost estimation and production schedule.

This phase should clarify the following:



Technical parameters requiring additional examination or test work.



Capital and operating cost estimate.



Level of project development

In this stage the result is not sufficient for reserve due to lower accuracy.

B. Pre-Feasibility Study


This is the second state which is based on some engineering basis at + 25% accuracy higher than scoping study.

The objective to determine the following parameters:



Resources – reserve



Mine and process methods



Production rates



Mine life



Recovery rates



Capital cost estimate



Operating cost



Economic analysis and sensitivity

In this stage, geology and mine engineering work has been conducted to define resource and reserve. Also sufficient test work has been completed and developed mining plant.

C. Feasibility Study

This stage is the last and most detailed stage in engineering process for evaluating a mining project for go/no go decision and financing purposes. This stage is based on the following:

· Complete engineering and test work.

· Accuracy is higher than pre-feasibility study - + 15%.

· Detailed geological and mine engineering to define resource and reserve.

· Completed all mining and processing parameters for pit slope design, hydrology, geotechnical, flow sheet development, hydrology, geotechnical, flow chart, equipment selection and sizing, etc.

· Capital and operating cost estimates are derived from take-off and vendor quotes.

· Economic analysis with sensitivities based on cash flow for the mine.


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (19 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جميل...وافادنى 
مشكوووووووور


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

